
Searchkit 0.8 – React UI Components for Elasticsearch - joemcelroy
https://blog.searchkit.co/searchkit-0-8-2c6432f9b4ac#.jds6mrkql
======
diminish
Noob Question; how do we ensure that full query interface of elasticsearh
isn't exposed to the browsers?

PS: I m using elasticsearch in the backend.

~~~
Fennhella
You could proxy using nginx to allow read only access to specific endpoints,
there's a few good posts about it going into better detail than me, for
example:

[http://blog.eagerelk.com/securing-elasticsearch-using-
nginx-...](http://blog.eagerelk.com/securing-elasticsearch-using-nginx-as-a-
proxy/)

------
Asparagirl
This looks great! But could it be modified to work off of an Apache Solr
backend instead? If not, do you know a similarly nice group of front-end
components for Solr?

~~~
ssetem
Thanks, solr support is a possiblity, we will probably take a look in the
future

------
Fennhella
Very similar instantsearch.js (which is also react components) for Algolia
search.

Having this for elasticsearch is very useful indeed, get products out there
with a consistent search UI.

~~~
thangngoc89
Yes, instantsearch.js is built on top of React. But it's not a React component
yet.

See
[https://github.com/algolia/instantsearch.js/issues/920](https://github.com/algolia/instantsearch.js/issues/920)

~~~
vvoyer
Indeed we are working to provide it as React components also. Thanks for the
mention :)

